# Fi's Bubbles



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Special request from Fi as she goes on her lovely holiday .. Please can we leave her bubbles on 1's as they are, as this is her lucky numbers      Thanks everyone 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Well people have got rid of them twice and I can only think this is deliberate with a sign from her saying please do not touch them .. I really hope not tho   cos I like to think that everyone is supportive of each other and the smallest thing can give us hope .. I would be tempted to ask the bosses if they can find out who is doing it if it happens gain ..a really mean  

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i will bash them cat, dont you worry!

what are credits?


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

you can spend them jo if you go to your profile under your name it will tell you how many you have.

i was doing well but only got 10 left again


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i have 556 kel, if you know how to steal them then you can take mine as i have no idea what to do with them   i went to the fun shop but nothing happend?!! stupid me


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i don't know what to do ether Hun i think you have to be a payed member to use them.


could be wrong bet my 10 are gone tomorrow


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes think you have to be a paid up member which as soon as I have spare cash I will do .. but lots of stuff to do on this house .. keep thinking blimey if I got pregnant I would have so much to do ...not that I would care...I would be so chuffed to be pregnant..
Cat x


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

Can i just nip in and add that i too am really pi**ed off about the bubble/credit thing. I think theres a nasty person loitering around just trying to be a tw*t and doing this. I refuse to believe its one of us clomid ladies but whoever it is something should be done, its getting my goat up!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. I honestly don't think that someone is maliciously changing Fi's bubbles. Bubbles are a nice thing and blowing them is like sending someone a good luck wish or hug. It could be anyone on FF - maybe someone reading her 2ww diary and wanting to blow her bubbles. It's not obviously clear that's she means her bubbles when she says 'her one's' and it says 'pray we do it this time ! (plz leave my lucky 1's)', so people may not be seeing it or even understanding what it means. Might be worth suggesting to Fi that she changes the wording to make it a bit clearer when she next logs on. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi i wish that i could help but i cannot blow bubbles, i just wish whoever is doing it would not! poor fi would be upset if her lucky nomber was changed. i rub my budda's belly every morning and wish to be pg and if i found he was not there would be devastated!!! KEEP FI'S !'S!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Linlou, do you not have 'click to blow' under other's bubbles? It won't be under your own.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Thats it! Its official! You clomid girls are all totally round the bend!!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

rosie - thankyou to be honest i dont know i didnt realise it would not show on mine (i am not the best on computers!!) i think its best i dont try to blow bubbles incase i mess up i would hate to knock off somebodys happy numbers i am sfaer just to send a message i think!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Linlou. Glad it's sorted for you - always takes me a long while to get the hang of things (took me about a year on here and there are still things I don't get!). Usually you're ok to blow them unless someone has under their pic to leave their bubbles. Happy blowing!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ah thanks i just could not understand it but i got it now and will be careful if i decide to blow some!! glad its not just me who is like that!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Not much more I can say     

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

have they done it again?!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes Jo they have


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

makes me so mad!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

*LEAVE THEM ALONE

    *​


----------

